

Google Glass controlled by winking – code, hardware and official google info - infoman
http://glass-apps.org/google-glass-controlled-by-winking

======
RossM
This would be rather annoying for me as I cannot wink with my right eye (only
my left, apparently not uncommon[0]). I suppose blinking would do the trick
though.

[0]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wink#Physiological_ability>

~~~
ubersoldat2k7
If the sensor is only on the right side I guess it won't be able to detect
actions from the left eye. My first thought is with timing or counting winks.
"Three fast winks" = "Take Picture".

~~~
infoman
or just unusally longer twinks

------
drivebyacct2
How do people manage to actively _avoid_ the spell check in their browser or
do people just ignore all the red squigglies?

